# 6x6x6 cube finally



## JulieJeffers (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks nice! I have a 2 gal of similar set up. My shrimp jump out and walk across the floor and die. Not sure how to keep them from jumping to their death.
I strated mine with out a filter but it became sour pretty fast. A little nano filter would be great....

Good work!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

yes nano filter are ok although someting this small cant afford the space...If you start off with alot of plants and possible cycled water ( conventily from your 75 gal :icon_roll ) well at least thats what im doing anyways back to the filter i find that there is an algae /parameter spike after about 1.5-2 weeks then its ok thats whats happened to me in the past as for jumping shrimp if you had amano shrimp (sp?) they tend to like some fresh air however is water quality is superbe they tend to jump less ive never had problems with shrimp in a nano


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

:icon_sad: right now aquatic store isint shipping over borders so now my order is refunded luckily after along and a bit of my extended french i have placed an order at aquatropique ( a plant site in quebec ) the new plan is
1 x Hydrocotyle leucocephala
- Type: Pot $4,50 
1 x Micranthemum micranthemoides
- Type: Pot $4,25 
1 x Ricca fluitans ~ bag $10,00 
1 x Glossostigma elatinoides ~ pad
- type: pad $13,00 
1 x Chladophora aegagropila (boule russe) $5,00 
1 x Anubias nana petite $6,00 
1 x Eleocharis parvulus
- Type: Pot $4,25 
1 x Didiplis diandra
- Type: Bunch $3,50 
1 x Dicom express (plantes) $12,00 
ohh and 5 bee shrimp from another site
so now im looking at something like this again messy:icon_roll 

lime green=glosso
dark green= anibus nana petite
black= hairgrass
light blue= baby tears
dark blue= claudiflora
pink = didiplis diandra
orange= hydrocotyle


im hoping to have some real pics up by the end of the week


----------



## AlphaExPlus (Jun 19, 2005)

thats a lot of plants you're adding in it. it will definitely not be low maintenance, but where did you get that nano at ? keep us updated !


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

It's a distinct possibility that I'm totally wrong, but that might be just *too many* plants for 6" cubed. 

It's not that you won't be able to fit them all, necessarily; but, you should consider how much light some of these need and the possibility that they'll get crowded out by all the other foliage goin' on in there. Also, you've got a lot of mossy/grassy plants that may or may not overpower each other when planted so close together.

Anybody else got any thoughts on this, either way?


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Its true alot of plants im going to work with what i get mabey not use everything ... we'll see also i have a 35 watt halogen for it :thumbsup: so thats a bit of a punch for a tank less than a gallon..... This place that i ordered from is currrently closed :icon_evil so i sucked it up and spent 70 + american dollars on shipping and phyto sanitary charges for plants that only cost like 55 dollars ( despite the forums introduction) nano tanks with rarer ( is that a word ?) expensive plants isint that cheap and neither are nanos... Any ways i have mostly the same plants 

HC ( big score!)
mamarmo balls
Pellia 
anibus nana
Star grass ( not sure if ill keep it )
pearl grass
dwarf hairgrass ( parvra speices Sp? )
hydrocotle ( sp)
Ricca
im not sure there might be otheres 

ohh and 7 bee shrimp with no live arrival ( HOPEING 5 will survive the ship !)


yes there are alot of plants but im only going to be using small amounts, Lots of lights + tropica master grow.. theses plants/ shrimp should be in next week comments?


Ohh and i have been looking for this nano ever since i saw turtleheads tank ( just like the one i have ) i finally found one at a home decorating store ( not sure of the name) for 13 dollars


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Would you kill me if I told you I found a tank that looks just like that at a local Dollar General Market for $2 US? I bought 4 of them for betta tanks.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Sweet deal! :thumbsup: good luck with them they make great nanos if used properly! I cant wait to see how yous turn out ( are you planting them ? ) I dont mind the price i thought it was a great deal on turtleheads tank thread people said they paid like 18 -22 dollars if i remember corectly, There hard enough to find and even harder at a good price. A place some where else wanted like 48 dollars for one, i was like id rather have a 40 gallon breeder thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats the same "tank" ive got!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Its a sweet tank i love it is yours planted? i would love to see a pic!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

lol i just saw it, it looks great i really like the protruding from the surface moss log and the one thats not:thumbsup:


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 16, 2006)

lol thank you very much, for some reason, the pictures come out really small


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

What host are you using to upload your pictures? If image shack ( im positive about this one ) or photo bucket ( not positve ) try to use emmbedable code ( sometimes called hotlink ) and this will put up your pics at the size you made them :thumbsup: keep up the work on the tank it looks really good


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

The plants should be here by friday.... all i have to do is wait ive got my fingers crossed hoping all will make the ship and as for the shrimp hopefully they will be here by next wednesday i should have pics up on the weekend if all goes well im hoping to use this tank to breed my bee shrimp then im going to selectivly breed and hopefully increase my grade slowly . id love to hear some comments questions and critiques..... anyone?


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

All I have to say is that this weekend I saw a 7"x7" square glass vase (with a little bit of taper at the bottom, but not much); thought about this thread for about a seconds and then bought the sucker. 

Inspiration or compulsion, call it what ya want... There's a fine line between the two when it comes to Aquarists. 

Think I'll be featuring mossy plants, some HC, and perhaps a stem or two of something manageable in there - plus shrimp, likely Cherries since I have 2 pregnant ones in my 5g. at work). I'm also thinking about filtering it, even though it won't be more than a gallon capacity after substrate, etc. [I think].


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope you'll be putting up some pics of it i find these tanks make some of the best nanos, Im glad that you've found a nice tank and that you thought of this thread hopefully once planted people will remember this tank as one of the best non filtered nanos much like turtleheads thank is :thumbsup: i can already picture your tank im sure it will look great !


----------

